# Roof racks for 9 hour trip



## will324 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys looking at getting me first yak( hobie revo probably) and the way its looking ill probably have to go down to brissy/gold coast to get it just wondering if you can suggest some ideas for roof racks and what not for transporting it 6-700 km trip at 100kmh ish. For a ford fg xr6
Suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## clintonyakker (Feb 6, 2014)

hi, I have a hobiie outfitterwhich weighs about 40kg and have a hullivator. the major problem is lifting the yak onto it . the other worry is that all the weight as really on one side. thule make a loader for $150which looks interesting and is similar to onne i used succesfully with a previous yak. bcf push a system which doesnt need a roof rack but puts all the weight on the actual roof of thecar. i use a rhino rack


----------

